
Marks of a Great Designer - kedron
http://www.kedronrhodes.com/5-marks-of-a-great-designer/
======
michaelpinto
The question shouldn't be what makes a great designer, but what makes a great
client. Behind any great designer is a client that really gets it. If you look
at the very best designers like Paul Rand you'll often find that they have
patrons like Steve Jobs who really get design. A great client can make an
average designer do amazing things, but a bad client can make a great designer
do terrible work.

